# American Rodsmith vs Ocean Master



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

After reading the thread on the new American Rodsmith surf rods. I decided to check them out for myself. I am a big fan of Ocean Master so was curious to see how they matched up.

I bought a 6-12oz, 12' American Rodsmith and a 10' casting aslo.

First thing that I notice is that the American Rodsmith heavy 12' has an eye on the butt section. The XH Ocean master does not have any eyes on the butt section. But the medium action Ocean master 12' does have an eye on the butt section.

The one on the left is the American Rodsmith XH 12'. The middle butt section is the Ocean Master XH. The one to the right is the Ocean Master 12' 3-6 oz medium casting. Notice the American rod smith eye placement is close to the Medium Ocean master. Not the Heavy OM.









Next thing different is the wrapping. It does share many of the same colors. But is in different styles. The clear coat is similiar to each other, an the placement of the cork is close to each other. here is a pic of the wrapping of each.









Now for people that have picked up one of my surf fishing rods. They know that the first thing I do is cutt some of the butt section off of my casting rods. I do not like the long butts on rods. I cut a aprox 8" section from the American rodsmith 12' XH and compared it to some of the butts from Ocean Masters that I had laying around. This was the biggest difference I could see. The American rodsmith blank was thicker, and seemed less dense. The OD size was close to the same, but looks to be a different blank.

The Ocean Master blank is on the right. The American Rodsmith is on the left.









Only other difference I could see was the butt cap. The Ocean master uses a name brand butt cap, american rodsmith uses a no name.

I do think that the American Rodsmiths are different blanks then what is used by Ocean Master. The AR rods look to be wrapped by the same company that wraps Ocean Master. On purpose American Rodsmith used the same colors as Ocean master. They are Ocean Master knock offs. The action is different in them and the eye placement on the XH american rodsmith 12' is close to the eye placement for the Medium Ocean Master. For the money they use great componets, but only time will tell if the blank can hold up. I know an ocean master blank is tough. If the American Rodsmith 12' XH can hold up as good as a OM it will be a great rod.


----------



## Oso Yakman (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Jr , Thanks For The Great Comparison Of The Rods.

Yakman


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hows the price on the American Rodsmith ?


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey TJ what Academy did you get them from and how much where they?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

the 12' XH was $49.00. The 10' was $39.00

I got mine at the Academy in Beaumont


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I need one for that price.



Jolly Roger said:


> the 12' XH was $49.00. The 10' was $39.00
> 
> I got mine at the Academy in Beaumont


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Castaway is coming out with new offshore rods and tarpon tamer rods just so yall know


----------

